# BS 360/540 problem



## ibackstrom (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys,


I'm riding quite long time. And couple season ago some problem appeared. When I was hitting jump on 10m big air with backside 360 I catch an edge in the end and landed on my neck. From that time I have phobia to perform bs tricks on any jumps. Is there any way to get rid of this problem? I think that mentally I rotate two early because of speed. Have anybody got same problem?

I can do flat 540 (video below) without any problem but for bigger jumps it is impossible for me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTVdq_Eqf3g


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

impressive that you are doing 540s on flat! Marcus Cleveland style shit right there.

Btw, if you are doing a BS 360, you would be facing forward for the last half of the rotation; if there was any edge catching it would be faceplant style? Or did you catch the edge before you left the jump?


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Restart from small jumps. Go to the park and find the smallest jump you can, and build up. Trampolines will help too and such


----------



## ibackstrom (Nov 5, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> impressive that you are doing 540s on flat! Marcus Cleveland style shit right there.
> 
> Btw, if you are doing a BS 360, you would be facing forward for the last half of the rotation; if there was any edge catching it would be faceplant style? Or did you catch the edge before you left the jump?


No problem with landings. But mistake goes from the take off. In my mind it is so that if I initiate rotation late than I will not have enough spin. So that is why I try to do it earlier and all speed drops or I catch an edge. Just don't get it when i should pop without failing. 

Rotcoddam411, I tried to do it from smaller jumps but still can not get the point when it is safer to pop.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Park jumps;
big S carve before the jump, wind up, try to take off right as you become straight with the jump. Don't throw it hard, if you get your carve right, it should be enough to carry you with a small rotation of its on a decent size jump. Smaller jump, faster you need to spin. If your having trouble popping, well... don't pop? You shouldn't have to, take a little more speed and slide off that baby. If you want to pop, right as you straighten out of the carve come up the lip, pop BEFORE you start turning. So pop, unload ur wind up, look over your shoulder, spot your landing, and you should be good. Remember to take off slightly on your toe edge coming out of the carve. Should be pretty much it. As for the fear thing, well theres not much we can do. I hate to say it but your just gonna have to get over it.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Like Rotcod...411 said, it sounds like you're having trouble with your setup. Maybe check out this vid from snowboardaddiction. You can watch the whole thing, but I think what you're looking for starts at 4:55 and until about 6:30... I hope this helps


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I also had a lot of trouble with even backside 180s last season, even though i can do FS360s fairly easily, and BS360 off a carve on flat (sometimes lol) I just couldnt get the timing right for when to initiate the spin on jumps.

What managed to get me sorted (for 180s at least), was to stop worrying about when to throw my shoulders etc, and just concentrate on being on my toe edge when leaving the jump, bringing my knees up and letting it float. I found that i just naturally rotated the 180. I am still struggling with the landings, but at least i am getting the rotation right. Over the summer on the dry slope i was even starting to add some tweak into there to make them late-180s (body turns, board stays straight until the end)

I also got a tutorial video from a Japanese instructor as well recently that was talking about how everybody knows to do the big S carve, but that it also screws people up because they lean too far into the carve, resulting in being off-angle when leaving the lip (both in direction and in vertical orientation). In his example video, the lead-up carve was much less agressive. Still same amount of right to left movement on the approach (when seen from above), but more about the carve being just enough to ensure he was on the toe edge when leaving the jump.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> I also got a tutorial video from a Japanese instructor as well recently that was talking about how everybody knows to do the big S carve, but that it also screws people up because they lean too far into the carve, resulting in being off-angle when leaving the lip


^ 
This. Be careful not to take it too wide, and lean into it to much. You will eat it hard. Let it flow. Float like a butterfly


----------

